# The Best Bond



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 22, 2011)

Pierce Brosnan for me, but for obvious reasons


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 22, 2011)

Sean Connery


----------



## kevan (Aug 22, 2011)

Goldeneye


----------



## Gahars (Aug 22, 2011)

It's between Sean Connery and Pierce Brosnan for the title of best. They are so radically different, there's not going to be a consensus on just one.

For my money, I'll go with Pierce Brosnan. Though Sean is great, I think Brosnan really defined the modern image of Bond: a suave, charming, and sophisticated British spy, always handy with a spectacular gadget and a clever one liner.

Also, for third place, definitely Daniel Craig.


----------



## Paarish (Aug 22, 2011)

lol
no love for Roger Moore (who is in first place with Sean Connery for me)


----------



## Buleste (Aug 22, 2011)

Sean Connery, Pierce Brosnan, Timothy Dalton, Daniel Craig, George Lazenby and Roger Moore in that order.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 22, 2011)

Sean Connery

Best Bond film:  From Russia with Love


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 22, 2011)

I think Gahars summed it up for me. Although GoldenEye is by far the best motive, he just defines Bond. Sexy (no homo), snappy, quick witted, and he has that look about him that says, "Hey, I'm a British spy, and I'm good at it!"


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 22, 2011)

kevan said:
			
		

> Goldeneye



I think he means which actor do you think is the best Bond not which Bond movie is the best


----------



## kevan (Aug 22, 2011)

I was talking about the game, but I know what he was talking about.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 23, 2011)

I was referring to the movies, but GoldenEye was the best, story line, game, Pierce Brosnan. EVERYTHING was so good about it. Even the Daniel Craig version


----------



## Theraima (Aug 23, 2011)

One channel showed all the Bonds (except QoS and they showed Casino Royale last autumn) and I decided to watch all of them. My list goes like this :

1. Daniel Craig
2. Sean Connery / Roger Moore
3. Timothy Dalton
4. George Lazenby
5. Pierce Brosnan

Also, Goldeneye for Wii is awesome.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 25, 2011)

The only two I care about is Pierce Brosnan (of course), and Daniel Craig. Despite his non British appearance, he's probably the best bond actor there is, but nothing better than a bond actor


----------



## iMasaru (Aug 25, 2011)

1. Pierce Brosnan, he doesn't even have to do anything. He just looks the perfect bond in every way.
2/3. Sean Connery, most famous bond for a reason, sleek with his one liners and sex appeal 
2/3. Roger Moore, the looks he made with his eyes fitted him perfectly as as one of the top bonds. Plus he was in one of my fav bond movies, "Moonraker".

Maybe it's just me, but i don't accept Daniel Craig as James Bond. I don't think he has the charisma or the natural sturdy yet sleek bond look. 

however he's still a better bond then George Lazenby and Timothy Dalton...

EDIT:typo


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 25, 2011)

David Niven.

Being (slightly) more serious I am not sure as I do not tend to treat the entire Bond series as well a series rather a some films that might share a common theme or two. However the other week I was given a drive with them all on and I watched goldeneye so I am not sure what that says/means.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 25, 2011)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> Being (slightly) more serious I am not sure as I do not tend to treat the entire Bond series as well a series rather a some films that might share a common theme or two.



Well, it all works as one film, continuous film series if you accept the popular fan theory that "James Bond" is actually a code name taken by different 007 operatives, which would explain why all the Bonds are so different. 

It works, if you're willing to overlook a few plot holes here and there.


----------



## BloodWolfJW (Aug 25, 2011)

iMasaru said:
			
		

> Maybe it's just me, but i don't accept Daniel Craig as James Bond. I don't think he has the charisma or the natural sturdy yet sleek bond look.



I can totally understand where your coming from. The only reason I count him is because he is a Bond, be it good or bad. 

EDIT: I did however like him in casino royale. He is a good actor, he's just not right for bond though...


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 27, 2011)

Sean Connery FTW! then Roger Moore then Pierce Brosnan 

Dalton was okay and Daniel Craig.. no comment for the sake of Bond


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 27, 2011)

Being a huge Bond fan, I'd say it goes like this...

1. Sean Connery
2. Pierce Brosnan
3. Roger Moore
4. Daniel Craig
5. George Lazenby
6. Timothy Dalton

Connery is a god.


----------



## emigre (Aug 27, 2011)

Daniel Craig was a perfectly fine Bond. It's shame it looks like the Bond series is in a state of limbo otherwise we would see how good Craig is.


----------



## AlanJohn (Aug 27, 2011)

Unfortunantly, I have only watched 2 bond films...
Sean Connery was obviously a badass..
Daniel Craig was good too...


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 27, 2011)

I grew up watching Brosnan as Bond, and I absolutely have little enthusiasm for Daniel Craig, but the recent movies don't suck anyway, so I guess that's just me. For me as long as it's a Bond film, it should be pretty good.


----------

